# Uncapped/limited internet?



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

I have searched through the forums and everything I have seen is a bit old, or not specific to unlimited connections at fast speed.. more about the bundling of services.

I am not too concerned over the cost, however from what I have searched its somewhat difficult to find exactly what the two companies are offering and at what cost. 

I am looking for the fastest unlimited bandwidth package.

Any input? 

Stories like this seem to suggest its moving in the right direction?
UAE targets total broadband penetration by 2012 - Telecoms & IT - Zawya
(UAE targets total broadband penetration by 2012)


----------



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

to an extent i was just failing at etisalat's website. Firefox didnt like it.


says 30mbps / unlimited for 699 a month. seems a bit expensive but it is what it is.

does anyone have any experience if this is truly unlimited ... or that "unlimited" up to 10gigs or something.


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

EnemyMind said:


> I have searched through the forums and everything I have seen is a bit old, or not specific to unlimited connections at fast speed.. more about the bundling of services.
> 
> I am not too concerned over the cost, however from what I have searched its somewhat difficult to find exactly what the two companies are offering and at what cost.
> 
> ...


Hello EnemyMind,

Like you, I came here from the USA, where I had unlimited broadband. In the US, I don't remember ever facing charges per megabyte or gigabyte ever.

Here in Australia, the best deal seems to be ADSL from ADSL Internet Broadband ISP - ADSL2 ADSL2+ Naked DSL Mobile VoIP 

It is pretty slow, after experiencing true broadband. As you are aware in the USA ADSL is one of the least desirable connections but it is marketed as broadband here in Australia. TPG does offer unlimited data, but I feel they are still charging too much. I had real broadband unlimited for $49/month, with fiber optic down to coaxial street to house. The speed was 10 times TPG, but such is life here in Australia. I could download a movie in about 5 minutes there and here it is a couple of hours, or sometimes more.

Cheers,


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the last poster is in the wrong forum. I would also like to hear about bandwidth caps. I have a large collection of games I have purchased from Steam that I would like to download once I am in Dubai.


----------



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah thanks for the information. Wrong forum however  

yeah same with me.. steam etc.. probably going to be moving over a lot of data through a vpn or such.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

there is no limit or bandwidth throttling at least with du but I am not sure about etisalat. I pay around 280AED for my 16 Mbit DSL + phone + TV package.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

There is no limit. Almost all offers from Du and Etislat are unimited. The fastest you can get is 30 Mbps unlimited + landline for 499 per month, though in the first three months you only have to pay 369, afterwards they will take the 499. If you want tv with it it will be 539. I got the 16 mbps from etisalat and I pay 359 per month.


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

i have a du usb modem that has 21mbps ... 10gb max and cost 150 AED for the first 6 months...


----------



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds good. Thank you all for the answers.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

DubaiTom said:


> Hi,
> 
> there is no limit or bandwidth throttling at least with du but I am not sure about etisalat. I pay around 280AED for my 16 Mbit DSL + phone + TV package.


Plenty of throttling going on.
They may not limit your downloads per month, but do a speed test around peak times (7-9pm)

Are you getting your 8/16 mbit?
I doubt it.

The downside of 'unlimited'

I miss bandwidth caps... Stops the hogs.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

You can either have DU or Etisalat, depending on where you live.

I'm using Etisalat E-Life double play. 8mbps for AED 299 per month and AED 20 per month for the modem/router. The 16mbps connection is for AED 359 per month. The landline is included in this price.

Do note that there is a fair usage policy on these "unlimited" connections (this is not stated on the brochur, but only on the application form which you sign). The maximum data transfer limit is 100GB per month. After that every GB is charged at AED 25 flat.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Zexotic said:


> Do note that there is a fair usage policy on these "unlimited" connections (this is not stated on the brochur, but only on the application form which you sign). The maximum data transfer limit is 100GB per month. After that every GB is charged at AED 25 flat.


No suck unluckiness with du, it's properly unlimited... depending on how fin slow it is.

But I do find that amusing, but usual behaviour by etisalat.

*"It's an unlimited connection!! until you hit the limit... then we charge you."*


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

mavzor said:


> No suck unluckiness with du, it's properly unlimited... depending on how fin slow it is.
> 
> But I do find that amusing, but usual behaviour by etisalat.
> 
> *"It's an unlimited connection!! until you hit the limit... then we charge you."*


Yeah. The thing is, depending on where you live, only one of the two is available. Etisalat doesn't even mention the exact limit ANYWHERE. The application form only says "fair usage policy applies" (fine print). Before signing the papers, I asked them what that was about, since I was applying for an unlimited connection. The guy told me "Its 100gb. That's a lot (thinking I can't really imagine how much that is). Since nobody usually goes even close, you will be fine."

They clearly need to understand the usage of the word unlimited. Either make it unlimited or advertise limited to 100gb/month.

People wanting to get the 16MPBS or the 30MPBS connection over the 8MBPS for downloading or whatever need to know this.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Nobody goes close because we can't reach the advertised speed.
100gb alot? hmm iiNet launches "Terabyte" plan - Telco/ISP - Technology - News - iTnews.com.au


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

NYdesignandtech said:


> i have a du usb modem that has 21mbps ... 10gb max and cost 150 AED for the first 6 months...


Hi NYdesignandtech, whats the quality of the service like with DU?


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

mavzor said:


> Plenty of throttling going on.
> They may not limit your downloads per month, but do a speed test around peak times (7-9pm)
> 
> Are you getting your 8/16 mbit?
> ...


Actually except for Skype I didn't have any problems at all. Downloads from Rapidshare for example are always with 16Mbit.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

DubaiTom said:


> Actually except for Skype I didn't have any problems at all. Downloads from Rapidshare for example are always with 16Mbit.


Skype isn't blocked, only the installer is stopped from downloading.
Otherwise once you have skype you can do as you please.
Rapidshare is good because its german.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

mavzor said:


> Skype isn't blocked, only the installer is stopped from downloading.
> Otherwise once you have skype you can do as you please.
> Rapidshare is good because its german.


Yes I know. I've downloaded it but on some days I have a lot of packet loss. I think du is doing some deep packet inspection because as soon as I use my VeePeeEnn everything is fine. Anyway download rate does not seem like it's restricted, at least for the servers I use.

Cheers,

Tom


----------

